# O Taste and See That the Lord is Good



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2008)

Joseph Caryl on Ps. 34.8, _Bible Thoughts_, p. 33:



> What is it that tasteth how sweet the Lord is? It is the mind working, meditating, and acting faith upon him. Faith is the soul's taster; faith is the mouth of the soul, which not only tasteth but cheweth the promises and manifestations of God to his people, and so makes meat of them; meditation turns the promises into marrow. "My soul," saith David, "shall be satisfied as with marrow and fatness, and my mouth shall praise thee with joyful lips, when I remember thee upon my bed, and meditate on thee in the night watches;" Ps. lxiii. 5, 6. As there is all manner of riches, so all manner of dainties in the believing meditations of God; every promise is a dish, and all the promises are a royal feast to faith.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, brother. That was encouraging.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 8, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Thanks, brother. That was encouraging.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2008)

You're very welcome, gentlemen. Blessings!

BTW, Taylor -- The quote in your sig reminds of the famous saying of Claudius Salmasius on his deathbed:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f35/claudius-salmasius-21952/


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 8, 2008)

> *O Taste and See That the Lord is Good *


 
I have had this psalm stuck in my head all day!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 8, 2008)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> > *O Taste and See That the Lord is Good *
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this psalm stuck in my head all day!



It is so experimental. The goodness of God is something we can actually taste. Who needs uninspired hymns when you have got the Psalms for Christian experience.


----------

